# aesthetic "transparent" overflow design that would fit well in a ADA-style nature aquarium



## aeneas (19 Feb 2021)

guys, I've been trying to look more deeply into sumps as an option for a new ~1000L nature aquarium I am working on. Technically I get it - would allow for much flexibility and my needs than 2x canister filters. But as far as aesthetics, I was not able to find anything that would be really pleasing to my eyes... I like the "bean animal" concept of a quiet overflow, but most of what i was able to find were really big overflow boxes on the inside of the aquarium, taking lots of space and not looking pretty and all the ready-made are, for some strange reason, made with black acrylic instead of transparent. 
Can anyone point me to a thread / build or a link that would show some nice well designed overflow that is not only functional but also minimalistic and clean-looking (in an ADA sense... clean glass, minimal intrusion into the aquarium etc.)? I'd really appreciate some pointers... I've spent hours googling but I can't find anything that I like in terms of aesthetics...


----------



## Nick potts (19 Feb 2021)

As you've noted, most overflows use black acrylic of the in tank parts. I have't seen a transparent one.

There are a couple of nice slimline weirs/overflows available in the states, the synergy reef shadow and eshopps eclipse.

Then there are options like the xaqua and oceanlife overflows, these have minimal in tank components, but they are black


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Feb 2021)

Maybe something like this?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (20 Feb 2021)

I have the eclipse, I love it. It’s not an intrusion at all and I have the Large version in my 40 gallon breeder. The only problem is a black background is your only choice. I’ve seen white overflows and background but the overflow weir is very visible and distracting IMO.

A transparent overflow wouldn’t work, you would still see the drains leading out of the tank, it would be a terrible eyesore.


----------



## alto (20 Feb 2021)

Why not just talk to Green Aqua - they are doing much more manufacturing now
I’m sure they’ll discuss build etc re sump use on this aquarium 
(the second 90 x 90 x 45cm aquarium ran with an Eheim) 

Emmel Aquaristik in Germany is also very experienced with custom builds (Jurijs mit JS has shared custom builds via YouTube/FB)


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Feb 2021)

I think it would be a nightmare to maintain, if you think how quickly filter pipes/ lily pipes get grubby.  Even ADA Gallery sumped tanks have black weirs, probably for good reason.


----------



## aeneas (20 Feb 2021)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> A transparent overflow wouldn’t work, you would still see the drains leading out of the tank, it would be a terrible eyesore.


Upon further reading I agree with this more and more...


alto said:


> Why not just talk to Green Aqua - they are doing much more manufacturing now


I will certainly speak to them as well. But I also find often that shop owners will have a certain way of doing things... which may be good but not always best. People who've been in the hobby for much much longer have also loads of experience so I do like to get a wide opinion so I can have an informed conversation 


Iain Sutherland said:


> I think it would be a nightmare to maintain, if you think how quickly filter pipes/ lily pipes get grubby.  Even ADA Gallery sumped tanks have black weirs, probably for good reason.


You guys are probably right. I'll need to go with black. I also saw Synergy Reef guys talking about black design to prevent algae growth etc. 

I've been looking at the ready-made overflows and it seems there are several decent options; Eshopss Eclipse L would probably be too small for a 1100L / 290 gal tank. Possibly the Synergy Reef Ghost 20" overflow would be best in size or the Modular Marine 3000gph one also looks very sleek. Any experience or thoughts on any of those?


----------



## becks (20 Feb 2021)

I’m building a lagoon reef tank, for my overflow I was going to build a coast 2 coast ghost overflow.

my background will be black, but frosted could work.  The whole back wall will be a weir, then the bean animal overflow pipes would be behind it.


----------



## dean (20 Feb 2021)

If you have a design it can be made in any colour you want 
Acrylic comes in many many colours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (21 Feb 2021)

Original Bean Animal Overflow Guide
					

This is the original Bean Animal Overflow guide from the creators website. It has recently disappeared from the web when you go to older links so here is the updated link for anyone who is considering a sump setup...



					www.ukaps.org
				



This is also a good resource to learn more about the bean animal style itself.


----------



## alto (23 Feb 2021)

aeneas said:


> shop owners will have a certain way of doing things


Perhaps ... but if Emmel will build a rabbit proof glass “cage” for a 60P aquarium cabinet, I suspect they will happily build anything you design 

Some shop owners discourage certain customer designs as they have seen similar that just did not work as expected (by the designing customer), so I’d give shop owner advice some consideration  

Of course, if someone builds to your design, you cannot hold the building company responsible for any operational flaws


----------



## alto (23 Feb 2021)

Tom Barr also does sump projects (for private clients as well I suspect) so that may be another source to investigate


----------

